# الروح القدس مع العضو هابرا



## apostle.paul (4 مايو 2012)

*منعا لتشتي الموضوع الاسلامى هنا سنكمل حوارنا بشان عقيدة المسيحية الحقة بان " الله روح "
يقول الاستاذ هابرا
*


> افكارك تجسدت !!
> وماله  هذا نسميه لغويا تشبيه ولكن حقيقة الأمر أن أفكارك لم تتجسد ، بل  تُرجمت  في صورة كلمات مقروءة ، إضافة إلي أن أفكارك ليست عينا او كيان  فأنا ؛حينما  ارسل لك تحياتي فتحياتي ليست عينا او كيان بل الأمر برمته  اتخذ صورة  مجازية ، وهنا أسالك هل من الممكن ان ترسل لي مخك مثلا بدون ان  ينفصل عنك ،  صدقني قضيتك خاسرة فالمنطق يسحقها سحقا.


*كلامك هذا يدل على صراعك العقلى مع كلامى
فانت عدت ما قولته ولم تجد ما تقوله لانه منمق واقنعم فلجات انك تقول فى النهاية 
لالا الكلما دا مش معقول
وكان سؤالى عن " امكانية ارسالية شئ مع عدم الاقتران بانفصالها عن مصدرها وينبوعها "
وانت عدت كلامى " بان الافكار ترسل بدون ان تنفصل "
وكان كلامك ان الفكر ليس شئ له كيان حقيقى والحقيقة ان هذا الامر يصعب عليك الموقف 
فان كان الذى لا يملك " كيانا حقيقا " يمكن ارساله بدون انفصاله عن مصدره فكم وكم بالحقيقى العاقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فالامكانية موجودة ومتاحة ومنطقية
*


> هذا   يتوقف علي حقيقة الارسال من مجازيته ويتوقف علي كون المُرسل كيان ام   لا.واثبت لك انك لا يمكن ان ترسل كيانا بدون مفارقة والمثال مخك الذي طلبت   منك ارساله لي.


* 
طيب خد دى كمان 
ارسال التلفزيون كيان حقيقى وشحنات حقيقة يبث فى الفضلء لاستقباله 
فهل انفصل عن مصدره المنبعث منه؟؟؟؟؟؟

*


> فهنا لم تتحقق حقيقة الإرسال لأن شعاع الضوء الواصل إلي الأرض بدايته مازال موجودا في الشمس


*شكرا فارسلت الشمس شعاعها ولم ينفصل عنها *


> .سميها  ماشئت ولكن لم تتوافر فيه  شروط الإرسال بمعني ان الإرسال ليس عملية  اختيارية للشمس ترسل شعاعها وقتما  تحب وتمنع ارساله وقتما تحب


*مشيئتها لا علاقة لها بما نتكلم عنها لانها كيان غير عاقل فلا تتحكم فى اعمالها
اما ما نتكلم عنه هو امكانية ارسال شئ بدون ان ينفصل عن مصدره وينبوعه وهو متحقق فى ارض الواقع فى الشمس*


> بدأن  تعود إلي رشدك ،  فعلا الله في كل مكان ولا يتحرك ولا يرسل ذاته ولا روحه  (حسب فهمك)  لانها  موجودة ابتداء في المكان الذي يريد ان يرسلها إليه ،  فلماذا يرسلها إذن .  أرأيت انك رغما عنك تسحق فكرتك بنفسك


*بالعكس انا بنقذ " الاريوسيين " الكفرة امثالك من كفرهم 
وها انا قولت الاتى وانت لم تتفوه بحرف
*


> *لكنه هو نفسه لا يتحرك من مكان لمكان لانه لا يوجد ما يخلو منه مكان فهو فوق المكان وخالقه فهو القائم بذاته فى كل خليقته بلا تحجيم
> فكيف سيفارق مكان هو يتواجد فيه؟؟؟؟؟؟
> كيف سيفارق السماء لياتى على الارض وهو اصلا موجود على الارض
> الروح ليس مستويا ايها المشرك على عروش
> ...



نكمل


> هذا لا يطلق عليه إرسالية بل هي إحاطة من الله بكل الموجودات


*ايه الفرق بين انا موجود فى حضرة الله 
وبين
عمل الله فى المخلوقات؟*


> فالله  علمه محيط بكل الكون من دون أن يرسل علمه إلي كل نقاط الكون .


*لكن الهك ذاته محدوده بعرش مستوى عليه
كيف يكون محدود وهو كلى العلم
فالسابق للعلم هو كلية الوجود
وان لم يكن كلى الوجود فهو محصور فى علمه بما يتواجد فيه والا اصبح علمه فى مكان لا يتواجد فيه متطلب مصدر خارجى يعلمه بما هو يجرى فيما لا يتواجد فيه*


> .لأنك ترهن إتمام أي مهمة يريدها الله  بهذا الإرسال رغم أنه متواجد أصلا في مكان الإرسال...أرايت التناقض الذي  تعيشه!!


*ايه الفرق بين وجودى فى حضرة الله
وبين عمل الله فى الخليقة؟*


> هذا  ياعزيزي أثر الرحمة وليس الرحمة نفسها فالرحمة صفة وليست كيان يتم ارساله  ليؤدي مهمة ما ويعود من حيث أتي..


*اسم الله عليك 
يعنى لما ارسل رحمته كانت انفصال عنه ام استعلان واتمام " اثره "
*


> كهيعص لا علاقة لها بالمعتقد ، فالقرآن يصرخ بين طياته بلا إله إلا الله وهذا هو المعتقد الذي يجب أن نخرج به منه.


*طززززززز قالها قبله الملايين ومنهم الفلاسفة بدون ادعاء وحى
عقيدة عرفها البشر من قبله بالالاف السنين الله واحد
والشيطان يعرفها
وايه الفايدة*
*لكن المحتوى الموجود فى طياته هذة العقيدة الكتابية من قبله هو محتوى اسطورى لا يرتقى ان يدعى انه الهى*


> الأمر الثاني لو حاولنا  تطبيق وجهة نظرك فسيكون الأمر كالتالي  انت تريد  هذه العبارة مثلا" لا نيأس  من روح الله"  ان يكون معناها " لا نيأس من  حياة الله" فهل أخبرتنا ماذا  تعني هذه العبارة ؟ هل الأمل معقود علي حياة  الله أم رحمة الله....


*فى الله يكمن كل صفاته فقبل ان تحور وتتدلس على الفاظ القران وتنقلها من معناها المباشر انه روح الله الى رحمته 
فالامل معقود على شخص الله نفسه المكمن فيه كل الصفات الالهية 


منتظرك.......... *


----------



## hapracadapra (4 مايو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## apostle.paul (5 مايو 2012)

*انتظرنى بعد بضع ساعات الا انى اتفرغ للرد على من " لا عقل له ولا فكر "

انت بزرميط خالص 
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مايو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *انتظرنى بعد بضع ساعات الا انى اتفرغ للرد على من " لا عقل له ولا فكر "
> 
> انت بزرميط خالص
> *



*ربنا يعطيك الصبر​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 مايو 2012)

> *الفكرة ليست فيمن يملك الكيان ولكن الفكرة في خواص الشئ المراد إرساله ،فالإرسال سيأخذ أحد المنحيين إما أن يكون إرسالا مجازيا ، أو يكون إرسالا حقيقيا بمعني إنتقال الشئ بين نقطتين نقطة مغادرة ونقطة وصول ، وكل الأشياء التي ليس لها كيان لا يمكن نقلها أو إرسالها بالحقيقة فالأفكار والمشاعر والتحيات نُطلق عيها مجازا إرسال ولكنها في الحقيقة لم تبارح مرسلها وهي هنا أحد بلاغيات اللغة كتشبيه فقط ، فحينما أرسل لك بتحياتي هو تشبيه أن تحياتي اتخذت كيانا يُمكن إرساله ولكن التحيات في حقيقتها ليست كيانا. ، واختلافي معك انك تريد ان إرسال كيان بدون أن يبارح مكان إرساله أي انك تريد تواجد كيان واحد في مكانين في آن واحد وهذا باطل عقلا ومن المستحيلات*.[/QUOTE





> *بعد اذن الجميع عايذا اقول لك شىء يا استاذ هابرا-- تعرف مشكلت حضرتك إيه؟؟*
> * إنك عايذ تطبق ما ينفع و يسير على المحدود على ما هو غير محدود!*
> *  انت بما انك  كائن محدود يمكنك التواجد فى مكان واحد فقط و لا يمكن تتواجد فى مكانين فى ذات الوقت-- لكن الرب الغير محدود لا تنطبق عليه قوانين الارض و البشر المحدوده---*
> * عندما ظهر لموسى على شكل نار لا تحرق العليقه  و تكلم معه-- هل هذا يعنى إنه فى ذات الوقت لم يكن متواجد فى السماء؟ لم يكن يباشر كل الناس فى كل العالم نفر نفر على حداه؟؟*
> ...


----------



## apostle.paul (5 مايو 2012)

> الفكرة  ليست فيمن يملك الكيان ولكن الفكرة في خواص الشئ المراد إرساله ،فالإرسال  سيأخذ أحد المنحيين إما أن يكون إرسالا مجازيا ، أو يكون إرسالا حقيقيا  بمعني إنتقال الشئ بين نقطتين نقطة مغادرة ونقطة وصول ، وكل الأشياء التي  ليس لها كيان لا يمكن نقلها أو إرسالها بالحقيقة فالأفكار والمشاعر  والتحيات نُطلق عيها مجازا إرسال ولكنها في الحقيقة لم تبارح مرسلها وهي  هنا أحد بلاغيات اللغة كتشبيه فقط


*لا الفكر انتقل بالحقيقة من شخص لشخص والدليل ان عرفته ووعيته وفهمته 
فلم يصل لك " فكرا مجازيا " بل وصل لك " ما يفكر فيه الشخص المرسل له بالحقيقة " فلم يصبح مجرد مجازا بل ارسال افكاره بالحقيقة لشخص اخر 

ما انا اكتبه الان هو ارسال لما يدور فى عقلى ليك
وهو فى عقلى لم يفارقه
ما خطته يدى ليس ارسالا وهميا لافكارى ولا خزعبلا ولا مشعوذيا بل ارسالا حقيقا وتجسيدا لكل ما يدور فى عقلى وصل لك بالحقيقة وفهمته وقراته ووعيته

والموضوع هو اقتران الارسالية بالانفصال عن مصدر مرسلها وهذة الامكانية متحققة ليس على مستوى " الالهيات " فقط بل على مستوى " الواقع " الذى نعيشه
*


> واختلافي معك انك تريد ان إرسال كيان بدون أن يبارح مكان إرساله أي انك  تريد تواجد كيان واحد في مكانين في آن واحد وهذا باطل عقلا ومن المستحيلات.


*وسبق لما سالتك يعنى ايه الله ارسل رحمته
قولتلى يعنى اثر الرحمة 
قولتلك يعنى هو ارسل الرحمة لتؤثر على الناس وليس ارسالية مكانية
فالارسالية غير مقتصرة على الانتقال المكانى المحصور فى عقلك المحدود
بل هو استعلان شئ لتبيان اثره وعمله فى شئ اخر بدون الانتقال المكانى *


> قطعا  غير موجودة وغير متاحة بل وغير معقولة أيضا ، فكيف يرسل الله روحه (التي  أخبرتنا قبلا أنها ذاته) إلي مكان آخر مع تواجده في نفس المكان الأول مكان  الإرسال ، بمعني أنك تريد أن تتواجد ذات الله في مكانين في آن واحد بشرط  أنه أرسلها !!


*هقولك يعنى ايه كمان شوية علشان انت معرفتش ترد على السؤال الىل هيقودك للاجابة *


> نعم  انفصل عن مصدره ، وخطؤك انك تتعامل مع الإرسال ككتلة واحدة علي الرغم ان  حقيقة الأمرغير ذلك  فالإرسال التليفزيوني عبارة عن ترددات لاسلكية تحمل   إشارات  تليفزيونية بالملايين تدخل إلي جهاز التليفزيون ويقوم بتعديل هذه  الترددات لاستقبالها علي هيئة صورة ، ولو قمت بتحليل هذه الإشارات ستجد  انها ليست إشارة واحدة متصلة ولكنها ملايين الإشارات تبارح كل إشارة فيها  مبني الإذاعة والتليفزيون أو القمر الصناعي (جهاز الإرسال) ويستقبلها  المستقبل( جهاز التليفزيون ) ، وهذه الإشارة بمجرد استقبالها لم يعد لها  وجود في المصدر ولا يمكن استرجاعها إلي المصدر ثانية.


*وما الذى جعلك تفصل بين الشحنات الخارجة من مصدرها ؟؟؟؟
فبالرغم من انى ارسلت لى فهى ايضا كائنة فى مصدرها
فهى ارسلت لى ما تحمله من بيانات وترسل لاخر وايضا تنبعث من مصدرها دون تحديد لها 
*


> فس  الفكرة السابقة ونفس الخطأ الأول ، فأنت تعاملت مع ضوء الشمس كأنع شعاع  واحد متصل وهذا خطأ فهذا الشعاع عبارة عن فوتونات ضوئية بالملايين تترك  الشمس(المرسل) ولا يمكن عودتها إليها مرة ثانية ، أي انها غادرت مكان  المرسل فعلا..


*قانون الطاقة بيقول ايه؟
*


> أثبتنا تهافت فكرة الشمس وخطؤها العلمي فلا تعد تذكرها ثانية.


*قانون الطاقة بيقول ايه يا فاشل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


> لك ان تتوهم أنك منقذ او ماشابه هذا من التعبيرات التي ترضي غرورك ولكني أخبرتك سابقا أن حدة اللسان دائما تعبر عن زنقة صاحبها.


*ليس لدى غرور انا لدى الحق اللى بيه بضع اصحاب الاساطير تحت موطئ قدمى
لما تؤمن ان الهك بيخلق مخلوق يروح يعطى الحياة للبشر فانت اريوسى لا غش فيك
مع الاعتذار لاريوس وفكره مقارنة بفكرك الفاشل*


> لا علاقة بين الإثنين.


*ايه الفرق بين تواجدى انا فى حضرة الله
وعمل الله فى؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*الاجابة على السؤال فيها الاجابة على فكرك الوثنى*


> انت  أولي بهذه العبارات مني واسال نفسك طالما الله كلي الوجود لماذا تريد منه  أن يرسل روحه  ، طالما هو موجود ابتداء ومهيمن ابتداء علي مكان الإرسال ؟!!  كفاك تناقضا.


*ايه الفرق بين تواجدى فى حضرة الله وعمل الله فى يا فاشل يا فاشل*


> أخبرتك لا علاقة حاول ان تكون دقيقا ، ومنطقيا في أسئلتك.


*هو انا بقولك ايه العلاقة ولا ايه الفرق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


> الرحمة من صفات الله وهي ليست كيان ولا تنفك عن الموصوف وإرسالها سيكون مجازيا ونستشعره نحن من خلال أثر


*يعنى ارسالية لتحقيق اثر*


> أخبرتك ان مثل هذه الالفاظ التي تحتويها مداخلاتك تعبر عن قلة حيلتك ، ولست مطالبا أن أرد علي مداخلة دليلك فيها هو " طز".


*وطز كانت على ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ردا على قولك يا محمدى بان عقيدة القران ان لا اله الا الله
وانا بقولك طزززززززززززززززززززززز
الفلاسفة امنوا بفكرة الواحدانية بدون وحى
محمدك مجابش الديب من ديله قبله بالملايين تفكروا عن الله ووصلوا لارقى المستويات اللاهوتية بدون وحى ولا يقارن ما وصلوا اليه بما كتبه محمد عن الالهيات وهو يعتبر ازبل لاهوت عرفته البشرية*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 مايو 2012)

*السؤال الىل هو ميعرفش الفرق بينهم ولا هيعرف وكيف سيعرف من يؤمن بان الاله كبة على عرش مستوى لا يختلط ولا يتعامل ولا يخترق حياة البشر

ما هو الفرق بين وجودى فى الحضرة الالهية ككون الله كلى الوجود
وبين عمل الله فى خليقته 

تعالى بشرح بسيط نقول الفرق
الله كلى الوجود ومالء الكل ويحيط بالكل بل بصفة ادق ان الكل فيه موجود
لكنه تواجدك فى الحضرة الالهية سلبى 
فيعيش فى حضرته من يكفر بيه ويلحد بوجوده
ويعيش فى حضرته المسلمين الكفرة اضداد مسيحه
ويعيش فى حضرته اصحاب الديانات الاخرى التى لا تؤمن بيه كما يحق
ويعيش في حضرته من يجدف عليه ويصفه بابشع الصفات 
فكل هؤلاء يعيشون فى حضرته دون ان يخترق الله عالمهم ويغيرهم 
هم يعيشون فى حضرته لانه كلى الوجود ولا يخلو منه مكان 
لكنه تواجد سلبى لا تفاعلى 


اما عمل الله فى البشر هو اختراق الله للبشرية لاستعلان عمله فى النفوس  
فما الفرق بينى وبين مسلم
فكلانا نعيش فى حضرة الله كونه كلى الوجود
الفرق بينى وبينه
انى مؤمن بان كلى الوجود استعلن ذاته لى من خلال سكنى الروح داخلى فاصبحت نفسى هيكلا لسكناه 
اما غير المؤمن يعيش فى حضرته دون تفاعل حقيقى بينه وبين الله 

كمثال /
انك تجلس فى غرفة مظلمة 
لكن انت المكان الذى تجلس فيه بالفعل متواجد فى الشمس لان الشمس تحيط بيه لكن من الخارج
اختراق شعاع الشمس لغرفتك المظلمة ليس لان الشمس غير محيطة بيك لكنها لبدء عملها 
غرفتك المظلمة هى البشرية ومحاطة بالشمس من الخارج كالله
اختراق الشمس لظلامك الداخلى هو ارسالية الله روحه ليغيرك
ليس لانه لا يوجد فيك ويحتاج ان يتحرك ليصل اليك بل لان تواجده فيك من نوع خاص يختلف عن مجرد تواجدك السلبى مثلك مثل كل الخليقة فارساليته مقترنة بالعمل الالهى فيك


الفرق بين تواجدى انا وكل البشرية فى حضرة الله
وبين عمل الله فى حياة البشر 

هو دا الاختلاف بين كيف يكون كلى الوجود ويرسل روحه لتخلق وتجدد وجه الارض وترشد وتعزى وتحامى وتفعل كل ما يسر بيه الله

فالارسالية ليست مقترنة بانه انفصل عن المنبثق منه لان المنبثق كالباعث له
كلى الوجود وواجب الوجود 
لكن الارسالية تعنى ابتداء  ذاك الذى انا اتواجد فيه بالعمل فى واختراق حياتى  

 فسيظل المسلم مسلما طول عمره لانه يتعامل مع الله كحجم وليس روحا فائق الادراك يحوى بكسر الياء ولا يحوى بفتحها 
*


----------



## hapracadapra (5 مايو 2012)

apostle.paul;3179660[QUOTE قال:
			
		

> ]
> *لا الفكر انتقل بالحقيقة من شخص لشخص والدليل ان عرفته ووعيته وفهمته *
> * فلم يصل لك " فكرا مجازيا " بل وصل لك " ما يفكر فيه الشخص المرسل له بالحقيقة " فلم يصبح مجرد مجازا بل ارسال افكاره بالحقيقة لشخص اخر *
> 
> ...


لا يوجد مشكلة ولن نتوقف في هذه النقطة كثيرا لأنها تؤيد فكرتي ، فأنت قمت بترجمة أفكارك في الورقة ولكن المُعضلة ليست هنا ، فالمُعضلة هي إمكانية أرسال كيان من دون مفارقة وكما اتفقنا فأفكارك ليست كيانا.



> *والموضوع هو اقتران الارسالية بالانفصال عن مصدر مرسلها وهذة الامكانية متحققة ليس على مستوى " الالهيات " فقط بل على مستوى " الواقع " الذى نعيشه*
> 
> *وسبق لما سالتك يعنى ايه الله ارسل رحمته*
> * قولتلى يعنى اثر الرحمة *
> ...


الرحمة أيضا صفة وليست كيان وأنت دعوتني لهذا الحوار لتُثبت لي إمكانية إرسال كيان من دون مفارقة.فليكن هذا فحوي الحوار.





> *وما الذى جعلك تفصل بين الشحنات الخارجة من مصدرها ؟؟؟؟*
> * فبالرغم من انى ارسلت لى فهى ايضا كائنة فى مصدرها*
> * فهى ارسلت لى ما تحمله من بيانات وترسل لاخر وايضا تنبعث من مصدرها دون تحديد لها *


لست انا من فصلها بل علم الفيزياء الذي فعل هذا ، وتلك حقيقة فيزيائية لن يُجدي معها نقاش.



> *قانون الطاقة بيقول ايه يا فاشل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


لن أملّ من إخبارك ان مثل هذه الألفاظ في مداخلاتك تعلن عن شُحّ بضاعتك وقلة حيلتك.




> لما تؤمن ان الهك بيخلق مخلوق يروح يعطى الحياة للبشر


أخبرتك قبلا لا تخترع من رأسك شيئا وتنسبه لي ، وانا لست مسئولا عما تفهمه بطريق الخطأ من مداخلاتي ، وحاول ان تتأكد مما أكتبه جيدا قبل أن تلقي باتهاماتك يمنة ويسرة.، فهذه هي المرة المليون وثلاثة الله فقط ولا أحد سواه هو المحيي .



> وانا بقولك طزززززززززززززززززززززز


طز هذه لا تصلح لحوار ولا لإجابة سؤال ولا دليل ولا لأي شئ
فانتقي ردودك .


> *الفلاسفة امنوا بفكرة الواحدانية بدون وحى*
> * محمدك مجابش الديب من ديله قبله بالملايين تفكروا عن الله ووصلوا لارقى المستويات اللاهوتية بدون وحى ولا يقارن ما وصلوا اليه بما كتبه محمد عن الالهيات وهو يعتبر ازبل لاهوت عرفته البشرية*


هل دعوتني إلي هذا القسم لتكتب لي مثل هذه الألفاظ!​


----------



## hapracadapra (5 مايو 2012)

> هو دا الاختلاف بين كيف يكون كلى الوجود ويرسل روحه لتخلق وتجدد وجه الارض وترشد وتعزى وتحامى وتفعل كل ما يسر بيه الله


انت قمت بمداخلة عاطفية في أول المداخلة ثم انتهيت إلي الكلام بالأعلي ولا علاقة بينهما لتصل إلي هذه النتيجة ، وأنت لم تشرح لي مفهوم الإرسال ولم تثبته والأهم لم تبرر لماذا يُرسل الله ذاته 
(حتي هذه العبارة غير مقبولة منطقيا )
فكيف يُرسل أحد ذاته ، فالأمر كالتالي الله مهيمن ومسيطر بكلية وجوده ، فالأرسال سيصبح أمرا من اثنين كلاهما مُرْ:
1-ذات الله مركبة .
2-الهيمنة وكلية الوجود منقوصة ولا تتحقق إلا بالإرسال
فأيهما ستختار؟



> فالارسالية ليست مقترنة بانه انفصل عن المنبثق منه لان المنبثق كالباعث له


الإنبثاق حدث يحتاج حركة وزمان ومكان وانفصال ، ولا يكفي أن تقول أنه انبثاق أزلي بلا حركة ولا انفصال لأن اللغة والمُصطلحات ستفقد معناها وهذا هو ما يتعامل معه الفلسفة والمنطق ، إذن حرٍيُّ بك أن تبحث عن لغة أخري لتتحدث بها فحينما تصبح الماء لا تروي ، والطعام لا يُشبع ، والدواء لا يُشفي
فقل علي اللغة السلام .!

​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 مايو 2012)

*اهلا بيك ياعزيزى مشاركتك الاولى لا يوجد فيها شئ ستحق الرد وايضا الثانية لكن لى تعليق بسيط
*


> وأنت لم تشرح لي مفهوم الإرسال ولم تثبته


*راجع كلامى وانت هتفهم يعنى ايه الله يرسل روحه
وايه الفرق بين وجودى فى حضرة كلى الوجود
وبين تاثير كلى الوجود واختراقه لحياتى *


> فكيف يُرسل أحد ذاته ، فالأمر كالتالي الله مهيمن ومسيطر بكلية وجوده ،


*ومن الذى حده لكى تتفوه بهذة الكليمات الغريبة
هل انا قولت ان الارسالية لان الله لا يوجد فى مكان ام ان ارسالية للتفاعل وللتاثير واختراق حياة البشر
*


> 1-ذات الله مركبة .


*ولا كانى قريت حاجة
*


> 2-الهيمنة وكلية الوجود منقوصة ولا تتحقق إلا بالإرسال


*غلط اختراق الله لحياة البشر تتحقق بارسالية روحه فيهم وليس ارسالية روحه لمكان هو يخلو منه فهم فيه ولم يحد احد وجوده الكلى*


> الإنبثاق حدث يحتاج حركة وزمان ومكان وانفصال ،


*كيف تصف السرمدية بانها تخضع للزمان وان كان الزمان لم يوجد بعد*


> ولا يكفي أن تقول أنه انبثاق أزلي بلا حركة ولا انفصال لأن اللغة والمُصطلحات ستفقد معناها


*هو مين اللى بيعلو على مين
الله لا يوصف وفائق الادراك ولا يوجد لغة تعبر عن الله
الاله الذى يحوى فى لغة ومصطلحات لا يصح ان يطلق عليه الها*

*وان تكلمت بمنطلق الزمانيات وهى عنصر غير متواجد اصلا فى السرمدية والالهيات فالله فى البدء كان ولم يكن شئ كائن قبلما كان البدء الذى كان فيه
فساتكلم بمنطق الزمن بان الزمن الفاصل (مجازا) بين الوجود الازلى للاله وانبثاق الروح من الاب الصالح هو صفر ولا يوجد 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 مايو 2012)

*يكتب بولس الرسول لبعض المؤمنين وهو يفكر ويتكلم بمنتهى الاستقامة والحكمة " لان كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فاولئك هم ابناء الله اذ لم تاخذوا روح العبودية ايضا للخوف بل اخذتم روح التبنى الذى به نصرخ يا ابا الاب " فان كان الروح القدس يجعل الذين يسكن فيهم ابناء الله بل ويجعلهم شركاء الطبيعة الالهية حتى اننا بسبب ذلك نكون متحدين بالاله الذى يفوق الكل فنصرخ بدالة " يا ابا الاب " فليس اذن الروح من ضمن العبيد ولا هو فى مرتبة المخلوقات بل هو بالحرى يحمل فى ذاته طبيعيا امتياز الجوهر الالهى لانه من هذا الجوهر وبه هو كائن وهو يمنح للقديسين بواسطة الابن وبذلك يؤلههم ويدعو للتبنى اولئك الذين يحل فيهم*

*من كتاب اقوال مضيئة لاباء الكنيسة صفحة 338
من اقوال القديس كيرلس الكبير من كتاب " الكنز فى الثالوث : 33 "*

*هذا هو معنى ارسالية الروح وعمله حسبما تم شرحه من قبل الاباء من خلال الفكر الكتابى*
*الاتحاد بالله ومشاركته فى حياته الالهية وليس مجرد تواجدنا السلبى فى حضرة الله بدون اتحاد فعلى بيه فى روحه كمثل كل المخلوقات
*


----------



## hapracadapra (7 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> > > *-- تعرف مشكلت حضرتك إيه؟؟*
> >
> >
> > حقيقة أنا ليس لدي مشكلة .
> > ...


----------



## Samir poet (7 مايو 2012)

*فى اية فى الكتاب المقدس بتقول 
وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد 
يعنى معناها
العقل مش كل شى فهناك الايمان باقلب وطالما الانسان بيفكر بعقولة فقط يبقا من رابع المستحلايت هيفهمو يعنى اية روح القدس ومن رابع المستحيلات يفهم 
كيف التسجد الالة فى صورة انسان 
كى يفيدينا وبمحو كل ذنوبنا ولكى ننجو من عذاب الجحيم
وهكذا هو المسلم ديما يعتمد على افكارة دماغة فقط لاغير
*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *فى اية فى الكتاب المقدس بتقول *
> 
> *وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد *
> *يعنى معناها*
> ...


*عزيزى .. هذا منطق خاطئ .. لقد اعطانا الله*
*العقل لنصل اليه و على هذا سنحاسب*
*فعقل الانسان هو خلاصه وقد مد الله يد المساعده ولم يتركك وحيدا بارسال الرسل و الانبياء لارشادك للطريق الحق وايدهم بالكتب السماوية و المعجزات ..*

*والا **فكيف نفرق بين من يعبدون البقر وعبدة النار .. مع مافى دينهم من تعاليم سامية .. هل لانهم يحرمون ماتحرمه الكتب السماوية مثلا .. بل و اكثر من ذلك اذا هم بالغوا فى الادعاء بالمحبه والسلام اكثر من المسيحية مثلا .. فهل ستصدقهم و تؤمن **بالبقر على انه رمز لله *

*لذلك نحن هنا كامسلمين نناقش بالعقل الاختلاف بين الفكر المسيحى و الفكر الاسلامى **وندع الاشياء المشتركة فلا خلاف عليها ..*

*فنحن ننافش **الفكر اللاهوتى ومصطلحاته التى استجدت بعد انتهاء رسالة السيد المسيح **مثل "جوهر الله (اوسيا)" .. "مساوى فى الجوهر (هوموؤسيوس)" .. "اقنوم" .. "طبيعة" .. "الكائن قبل كل الدهور" وغيرها كثير .. فهذه الاشياء هى صلب العقيدة فما فائدة تشريعات رائعة مثلما ذكرت سابقا و كانت مع عابدى البقر فى عقيدة فاسدة .. الاجابة هى صفر *​


----------



## apostle.paul (7 مايو 2012)

*عودة للرد على اللا رد
*


> حقيقة أنا ليس لدي مشكلة .


*مشكلتك انك تعبد الها لا تعرف عنه اى شئ سوى انه " مفيش زيه "
مع ان هذة الكلمة تتطلق على اى شئ " لا نظير له " وليس الها
ولما ندخل فى مناقشة الالهيات برضة هترجع وتقول " لا اعلم عنه شئ "


بالرغم من انك مردتش على لكن انا هقتبس بعض الجمل لاوضح لك معاناتك الفكرية 
*


> المشكلة ايتها الزميلة الفاضلة ظهور الله في كيان سينتهي بنا إلي تحجيمه وبالتالي لامحدوديته فكيف نخرج من هذا ؟


*وهذا هو قمة الكفر والوثنية لانك تتعامل مع الله " كحجم " يحويه كيان اخر 
فى حين ان الله يحوى الكل ولا يحويه شئ 
 الظهور لا يعنى التحجيم بل يعنى الاستعلان لغير المدرك
كما اظهر ذاته للانبياء وللاباء وهو لم يظل مالء الكل
ايضا اظهر ذاته فى شخص المسيا الملك ابنه الوحيد وهو لم يزل فى حضن ابيه لم يتركه

ظهور الله لنا فى الابن لا يعنى ان الله اصبح انسانا 
بل يعنى ان الله اللامدرك ادركناه فى صورة جوهره واقنومه " يسوع المسيح "

*


> حينما  توصلنا إلي ان الله كلي القدرة فلا يجب أن نتخذ هذه الصفة لتبرير أي فكرة  أو أي فعل وننسبه لله لأن كلية القدرة ليست في كل شئ بل في الممكنات فقط  ولا يوجد كلية قدرة في المستحيلات عقلا


* 
الله يستطيع ان يفعل اى شئ بما لا يخالف صلاحه وطبيعته
فالله لا يستطيع ان يكون ظالم لان الظلم ضد صلاح الله
ولا يستطيع ان يكون مستويا على عرش لان الاستواء على العرش ضد لامحدودية كيان الله
والله لا يستطيع ان يبرر الزنى لنبيه لان الزنى ضد صلاح الله
والله لا يستطيع ان يتنازل عن دينونته على فجور الناس لان اسقاطه للعدل ضد صلاحه

كل هذا والكثير لا يستطيع الله ان يفعله ليس لعدم قدرته لكن لانه ضد صلاحه وطبيعته

لكن دخول الله لعالم البشر لاجل صلاحهم وتقديس طبيعتهم فيه وتاليه طبيعتنا الفاسدة فى شخصه
لا هو ضد صلاح الله بل من فرط صلاحه انه اراد ان يصلح ما فد فسد بالخطية
ولا هو ضد طبيعته لان ظهوره لا يعنى تحول طبيعته الى طبيعة جسدانية فهو لم يزل الاله الكلى الوجود *


----------



## apostle.paul (7 مايو 2012)

> *فعقل الانسان هو  خلاصه وقد مد الله يد المساعده ولم يتركك وحيدا بارسال الرسل و الانبياء  لارشادك للطريق الحق وايدهم بالكتب السماوية و المعجزات ..*


*لان الهك لا وجود له فلا يقدر ان يتفاعل مع البشر ولا يخلصهم
فكانت حجتك اهو قاعد ومانتخ على عرشه كل ما يحن علينا يبعتلنا واحد يقولنا ابقى صلوا وصوموا يمكن تتدخلوا الجنة

لا يقدر انسان كان ما كان ان يصل للاتحاد بكلى الكمال والقداسة بذاته والواقع اكبر دليل على فشل الانسان الذريع فى ان يصل للكمال ويحافظ على صورة الله المخلوق عليها

الانبياء اتوا وماتوا ومازلت البشرية ساقطة 
لان كان نهاية وحد عملهم هو " التوبيخ " و " الارشاد  " وانت عليك ان تفعل ما قالوه نظريا 
ولم يقدر احدا منهم " ان يخلق " ويعيد للانسان ما قد فقده من صلاح


فما فائدة لما كل يوم اقول " القارعة ما القارعة وما ادراك ما القارعة "
هل تظن بانى حينما اقرأ هذة الكلمات " المشعوذة " التى بلا معنى سياخذنى الاله فى احضانه ويقول لى هذة هى الصورة التى تمنيت ان يكون عليها الانسان وبيها يستحق ان يرث معى ملكوت السماوات

ما اكثر المؤلفات فى العالم 
ولا يوجد احدها يقدر ان يخلص الانسان 

وما اكثر من اتوا للعالم مصلحين
وماتوا ومازال العالم فاسد

*


> *فنحن ننافش **الفكر اللاهوتى ومصطلحاته التى استجدت بعد انتهاء رسالة السيد المسيح **مثل  "جوهر الله (اوسيا)" .. "مساوى فى الجوهر (هوموؤسيوس)" .. "اقنوم" ..  "طبيعة" .. "الكائن قبل كل الدهور" وغيرها كثير .. فهذه الاشياء هى صلب  العقيدة فما فائدة تشريعات رائعة مثلما ذكرت سابقا و كانت مع عابدى البقر  فى عقيدة فاسدة .. الاجابة هى صفر *


*الفرق بينى وبني عابد البقر
هو الفرق بينى وبين المسلم
ان عابد البقر بيقدس اله وهمى قاعد اعبده علشان انال خيرات فى الحياة الاخرة 
وبينى كمسيحى تيقت بفسادى وان الوحيد القادى ان يقدسنى هو الاله لاشترك معه فى ابديته


والنقطة الثانية وهى مشكلة المسلم الازلية هو البحث عن " المصطلحات " وليس البحث  عن " الطريق "
فلم ياتى المسيا الابن ليقول " انا من جوهر الله ومساو له فى الجوهر مولود منه قبل كل الدهور "

فكل هذا لا يفدنى فى شئ فى خلاصى فكل هذا انا اعرفه عن ظهر قلب من قبل ان ياتى المسيا انه الاله القدير وحكمة الله  

الاولى ان تبحث عن ما قدمه هذا المسيا لخلاصى
بالرغم من وجود كلمة اقنوم حرفيا فى الكتاب ومخاطبة الابن " رسم اقنوم الاب "
ووجود كلمة الكائن ووصف الابن بيه حرفيا فى الكتاب " قبل ابراهيم انا كائن " 
ومساوة الاب فى الجوهر موجودة حرفيا فى الكتاب " لم يحسب مساوته لله اختلاسا "
وولادته من قبل كل الدهور " فى البدء كان الكلمة "


كل هذة المصطلحات بالرغم من وجودها الكتابى وليس اختراع 

الا انكم حتى ولو تيقنت بان ما نؤمن بيه ما امن بيه المسيحين الاولين
الغباء والتعصب سيجعلكم تنكرون كل شئ 
لتقديس هذا البتاع المسمى " محمد "
مش لجمال عيونه فهو لم يقدم للبشرية سوى الخراب والدمار والجهل بل لاجل التعصب الاعمى فقط


*


----------



## hapracadapra (7 مايو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> > وهذا هو قمة الكفر والوثنية لانك تتعامل مع الله " كحجم " يحويه كيان اخر
> 
> 
> هل تسقط علي ؟!!
> ...


----------



## hapracadapra (7 مايو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> 
> الانبياء اتوا وماتوا ومازلت البشرية ساقطة
> لان كان نهاية وحد عملهم هو " التوبيخ " و " الارشاد  " وانت عليك ان تفعل ما قالوه نظريا
> ...


الأنبياء لم يأتوا من تلقاء أنفسهم ، بل اصطفاهم الله واختارهم فهل تريد أن تخبرنا أن الله كُلّي العلم ظل يرسل هؤلاء الأنبياء لآلاف السنين وهو يعلم أنه لا فائدة منهم !!!!​


----------



## ++Narawas++ (7 مايو 2012)

الروح القدس مرتبته عالية جدا عندنا وهو روح الله القدوس 

أما أنتم تقولون أن الروح القدس هو جبريل والمفأجاة جبريل لديه أعضاء تناسلية 

 أتاني جبريل في أول ما أوحى إلي ، فعلمني الوضوء و الصلاة ، فلما فرغ من الوضوء ،* أخذ غرفة من الماء فنضح بها فرجه*
الراوي: زيد بن حارثة المحدث: الألباني	 - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 76
خلاصة حكم المحدث: *صحيح*


----------



## hapracadapra (7 مايو 2012)

++Narawas++ قال:


> الروح القدس مرتبته عالية جدا عندنا وهو روح الله القدوس
> 
> أما أنتم تقولون أن الروح القدس هو جبريل والمفأجاة جبريل لديه أعضاء تناسلية
> 
> ...


ماعلاقة هذا بالموضوع ؟​


----------



## apostle.paul (8 مايو 2012)

*عودة............
فى حين اننا خرجنا من محور كلامنا الاصلى عن الوهية الروح الى تجسد الكلمة لكن لا مانع عندى من استكمال الرد على باقى ما تم الرد عليه سابقا
علشان انت كدا وصلك الحق الكامل والمعرفة الكاملة بطرق الله المستقيمة علشان لما تهلك مترجعش تلوم الا نفسك
*


> هل تسقط علي ؟!!
> انت من يريد تحجيم الله ولست أنا ، وانت من يريد ان يحتويه كيان آخر ولست أنا فهل أقول رمتني بدائها وانسلت !


* 
لا ام اسقط عليك شيئا فانت هكذا بالفعل
فانت الذى تؤمن بان الله بعدما " شطب " الخلق راح استوى على عرش مخلوووووووووووووووووق
فانت مؤمن بان الاله فى ذاته استوى على مخلوق وحواه
فالبتالى فانت تتعامل معه كانه " حجم " يحوى فى عروش

اما انا كمسيحى ايمانى الشخصى بان شخص الاله فى ذاته وفى جوهره لا يحويه اى شئ فهو يحوى الكل 
ولم اقل ان " حلول ملء اللاهوت فى المسيح جسدانيا " معناه ان الله " حجما " حل فى جسد
فاللاهوت " طبيعة الله الالهية " لا تحوى 
فالحلول فى الجسد معناه الظهور " الكلمة صار جسدا " بدون ان يترك الكلمة حضن ابيه
فهو فى الجسد اظهر لنا الله وهو مالء الكل بدون تحجيم ولا غيره 


كما اظهر ذاته لابائنا فى ملاك ونور وسلم يعقوب وضيوف ابراهيم ونار العليقة اظهر ذاته فى جسده الخاص المشابهه لنا فى كل شئ بدون ان تتغير طبيعة الاله العلى من طبيعة روحانية فوقانية الى طبيعة جسدانية
*


> الظهور  ايا كان هو استعلان وإعلان عن الذات ...ليست هذه هي القضية فأنا من من  الممكن أن أري الله في أعماله... في بديع خلقه ...ولكن انت تريد استعلان  ذات الله وهذا يخالف المنطق ويخالف لامحدودية الله.


*انت ترى " قدرة الله " فى الطبيعة وليس ذات الله
فالطبيعة لا تقدر ان تستعلن لك عن طبيعة الله وصفات شخصه لكن تقدر ان تستعلن لك عن قدرة الاله السرمدية كما قال الكتاب*

*19 إِذْ مَعْرِفَةُ اللهِ ظَاهِرَةٌ فِيهِمْ، لأَنَّ اللهَ أَظْهَرَهَا لَهُمْ،*
*20 لأَنَّ أُمُورَهُ غَيْرَ الْمَنْظُورَةِ تُرىَ مُنْذُ خَلْقِ الْعَالَمِ مُدْرَكَةً بِالْمَصْنُوعَاتِ، قُدْرَتَهُ السَّرْمَدِيَّةَ وَلاَهُوتَهُ*

*اما شخص الله فلا طريق للاستعلان عن ذاته سوى من يحمل طبيعته
ولا احد من طبيعته يقدر ان يستعلن عن ذاته الا بحقيقة واحدة
بوحدانيته الجامعة ففى ذاته يستعلن ذاته فى ابنه بدون استحالة 

*


> كيف يقول الله نفسه انه لم يره أحد وتقول أظهر ذاته ؟كيف توفق بين هذا وذاك ؟


* 
هو مفيش تعارض لكى اوفق
فالله لا يرى لان طبيعتى كانسان لا تقدر ان تعاين الجوهر الالهى فائق الادراك
اما استعلان ذاته وظهوره لنا هو صيرورة الغير مدرك مدركا فى صورة جوهره " صورة الله الغير منظور "
وايضا بعد " الظهور " الله فى جوهره الالهى غير مدرك لكننا رائينا وادركنا صورته الذى اذا احد راءها يراه " من يرانى فكانه رائ الاب " 
الله لم يره احد قط الاله الوحيد الجنس الذى فى حضن الاب هو خبر -اعلن -اظهر 

*


> * حتي اللحظة لم ترد علي كيفية رؤية اللامحدود .*


*لم ترى الغير محدود ولن تراه
انت رائيته فى صورة الابن الذى من جنسه
*


> اثبت لك ان هذا التعميم خاطئ ، فهل تجرؤ ان تقول ان الله يستطيع ان يخلق إلها آخر؟ فهذا لا يخالف صلاحه !!!


* 
يخالف طبيعته لان طبيعة الله لا يعتريها تغيير 
ثانيا لا يستوى كلمتين مع بعض
مخلوق + الها 
فاما ان يكون الها واما ان يكون مخلوقا 
فكيف يخلق وفى نفس الوقت هو اله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


> عذرا ماذا تعني بتأليه طبيعتنا الفاسدة ؟


* لأَنَّ الَّذِينَ سَبَقَ فَعَرَفَهُمْ سَبَقَ فَعَيَّنَهُمْ لِيَكُونُوا مُشَابِهِينَ صُورَةَ ابْنِهِ*

*مشابهه صورة ابن الله بتجديد الطبيعة وخلع الانسان العتيق ولبس المسيح هو تاله لطبيعتنا فنصبح مشاركين الله طبيعته الالهية وحياته الابدية كوارثين معه فى المسيح *


----------



## apostle.paul (8 مايو 2012)

> لأنبياء لم يأتوا من  تلقاء أنفسهم ، بل اصطفاهم الله واختارهم فهل تريد أن تخبرنا أن الله  كُلّي العلم ظل يرسل هؤلاء الأنبياء لآلاف السنين وهو يعلم أنه لا فائدة  منهم !!!!


*اكيد اختارهم ليس لبرهم الذاتى ولا لانهم انصاف الهه 
ولكن لان الله يختار من يشاء ليصل برسالة محددة للناس 
ولو بتتكلم على انا كمسيحى
فانا مؤمن بان الكل كان يشير لمجئ مشتهى البشرية المسيا ابن العلى 
فكل هؤلاء الانبياء لم يكونوا سوى خدام لابن الله الحى النبى الاعظم ومجدد البشرية فى شخصه 

فالانبياء اتوا وماتوا ولم يتغير البشر من حالة الموت الى الرجاء فى القيامة

فانا لا احتاج احدا يقول لى حاول ان تقيم ذاتك  
بل احتاج من يقيمنى لان الميت لا يقيم ذاته  
النبى يوبخ ويرشد ويقف عمله عند هذا الحد 
والمسيا يقيم ويحيى ويرفع من المزبلة للسماويات  
*


----------



## hapracadapra (8 مايو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> وايضا بعد " الظهور " الله فى جوهره الالهى غير مدرك لكننا رائينا وادركنا صورته الذى اذا احد راءها يراه " من يرانى فكانه رائ الاب "
> 
> *


عذرا فهذه العبارات غامضة ومتناقضة ، 
 جسد المسيح هو شخص ..إنسان ...بشر..تشريحيا هو مثلي ومثلك ومثل كل البشر ..وهذا هو المتاح للبشر رؤيته ، أي كل من عاصر المسيح استقبلت عيناه  (جهازه البصري) جسدا بشريا ولم يري أكثر من ذلك ،لأنك تقول ان جوهر الله الإلهي (مع تحفظي علي تعبير جوهر) غير مدرك ، والمطروح أمامك أن تشرح لنا كيف أصبحت ذات الله منظورة في المسيح برغم أن ما شاهده معاصروه هو جسد تشريحي لا يختلف عنهم ، ولا حظ أني أتكلم عن ما رأته أعينهم تشريحيا ولا أتكلم عن أفعال المسيح .
انت تقول
* " من يرانى فكانه رائ الاب " *
فهل هذه الرؤية مجازية أم رؤية فعلية ؟
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مايو 2012)

أنا طبعا مش زى الاساتذة اللى قبلى خالص
دول محاورين على مستوى عالى 
و عندهم طول بال 

لكن أنا ح أجاوبك على قدر قدرتى البسيطة

المسيح = منطق الاله = كلمة الله

أوكيه 

و بذلك هو الله

إزاى

فمثلا لكل إنسان منطقه ( تفكيره )

و إن لم يُخرج الانسان تفكيره الى خارج 
فسيصبح منعزل و لن يفهمه أحد

دائما تفكير الانسان يخرج فى شكل كلمة 

و بالرغم من أن التفكير يخرج من الانسان إلا أنا فى داخله أيضا

فَفِكر الانسان و منطقه = الانسان نفسه

و بما أن التفكير يخرج باستمرار من الانسان 
إذن هو مولود منه 
بدون أن ينفصل عنه

هذه هى فكرة أن المسيح مولود من الله

*إستنى إستنى

فيه حتة مهمة*

فكر الانسان و بالرغم من أنه يُعبر عن الانسان

إلا أن له طبيعة مختلفة 

يعنى الفكر لا يساوى الجسد و لا يساوى الروح فى الطبيعة

كل منهم له طبيعته

و مثال الشمس 
ذاتها
و حرارتها
و ضوئها
شىء واحد

و لكن الحرارة و الضوء يختلفان فى الطبيعة عن ذات الشمس

لكن طبيعة المسيح ( الكلمة = المنطق) هى هى نفس طبيعة الله و لم تختلف عنه 
و هى الطبيعة الألوهية


طيب أومال مين يسوع ؟؟؟

يسوع هو الكلمة المتجسد 

يعنى إيه؟

قبل وجود يسوع على الأرض

كان كلمة (منطق)  الله له طبيعة واحدة

لكن هذا المنطق تنازل عن إظهار طبيعته اللاهوتية و إتخذ لنفسه جسد و سكن هذا العالم

و أصبح منذ ذلك الحين له طبيعتان 
1- طبيعة لاهوتية
2-طبيعة ناسوتية ( إنسانية)

يعنى كلمة الله = منطق الله = المسيح ......موجود منذ الأزل
و لكن التجسد له بداية

أتمنى إنى أكون ساعدتك

و لو فيه أى سؤال 
أنا مستنية


نفس الحكاية بالنسبة للروح القدس

الروح القدس منبثق من الآب (الذات الالهية )
و له نفس الطبيعة اللاهوتية


----------



## hapracadapra (8 مايو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> > أنا طبعا مش زى الاساتذة اللى قبلى خالص
> > دول محاورين على مستوى عالى
> > و عندهم طول بال
> 
> ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مايو 2012)

hapracadapra قال:


> شكرا لمرورك .
> 
> ولكني لم أتعرض لهذه النقطة.
> 
> ...



*

أنا مجرد بأوصلك الفكرة بأسلوب بسيط
و إنت حر
​*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 مايو 2012)

*اهلا بيك عزيزى هابرا
مازلت لا تتكلم باى  اسلوب لاهوتى وفكرك ضعيف جدا

استعجب من انك فهمك ل " صورة الله الغير منظور " انها فسيولوجية الجسد 
من قولك
*


> جسد المسيح هو شخص ..إنسان ...بشر..تشريحيا هو مثلي ومثلك ومثل كل البشر ..وهذا هو المتاح للبشر رؤيته


*ولا علاقة بمثل هذا الفكر ياعزيزى بمعنى " الايكونا " ومعنى " المورفى "

فالانسان " ايكونا " لله
ليس لان جسده وتشريح جسده صورة لله , بل يعنى ان الانسان مطبوع فيه صورة ادبية من الله بصورة نسبية تتناسب مع محدوديتة  مقارنة بالله اللامتناهى فى كل شئ 

هذة " الايكونا " هى صورة الله حينما خلق الانسان وطبع فيه صورة سلطانه وصورة قداسته وصورة بهاء مجده وسيادته على الخليقة وابداعه الخلاق وليس جسده من الناحية التشريحية 

هذة الصورة فسدت بالخطية وفقدت ملامحها ودخل اليها الموت

اما المسيح فهو " ايكونا الله " كمثال ادم قبل فساده ففيه نظرنا الانسان الكامل الذى عليه صور الانسان وخلق قبل ان يدخل اليه فساد الخطية والعصيان 

اما عن صورته الاخرى " طبيعة الله " المورفى 
فهو ايضا فيه نظرنا الله لانه من جنسه , ففى صورة الله رائيت كمال بهاء مجد الاب ورسم جوهره 
يعمل وينطق 
يعلم ويرشد
يحيى ويقيم
يظهر لنا ماهو الله الحق غير الصورة المشوهه التى فى عقولنا
فحينما تراه كانك ترى الله فى كل شئ وفى كل دقائق حياته ترى كيفما يجب ان يكون الاله الحق 
فهو صورته وظهوره و استعلان الله فى شخصه وليس فى تشريح جسده 
صورة " طبيعة " الله الذى صار انسانا فرائيناه ولمسناه وعايناه 
*


----------



## hapracadapra (8 مايو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اهلا بيك عزيزى هابرا*
> * مازلت لا تتكلم باى  اسلوب لاهوتى وفكرك ضعيف جدا*
> 
> * استعجب من انك فهمك ل " صورة الله الغير منظور " انها فسيولوجية الجسد *
> ...


انت لم تجب عن السؤال ياعزيزي ، وما سبق هو عقيدة انت تؤمن بها ولست بصدد نقاش هذه العقيدة لاهوتيا إطلاقا ، بل ما أسال أنا عنه ولم تجبني عليه* أن معاصري المسيح كيف رأوا  ذات الله فيه* فأنت أخبرتنا أن الله استعلن نفسه أي أظهر نفسه في المسيح وهذا الظهور لابد أن يُشاهد بأم الأعين ممن عاصروا المسيح وقتها، فماذا رأوا فيه مختلفا عنهم ،؟ وفكرة النظرة التشريحية ليست فكرة عبثية كما تحاول أن تظهرها لأن حقيقة الأمر أن هذا ما سيراه معاصرو المسيح فعلا.فهذه الجملة منك :







> *بل يعنى ان الانسان مطبوع فيه صورة ادبية من الله بصورة نسبية تتناسب مع محدوديتة  مقارنة بالله اللامتناهى فى كل شئ *


هي ما أسأل عنه فما هي الصورة الأدبية تلك التي رأوها بأعينهم أم أن الأمر معنويا ؟


> *هذة الصورة فسدت بالخطية وفقدت ملامحها ودخل اليها الموت*


وأنا بدوري أسألك ماهذه الملامح التي فقدتها ؟ وهل كانت ملامح المسيح المنظورة مختلفة عن باقي البشر تشريحيا أو مورفولوجيا بصورة أدق؟



> *هذة "  الايكونا " هى صورة الله حينما خلق الانسان وطبع فيه صورة سلطانه وصورة  قداسته وصورة بهاء مجده وسيادته على الخليقة وابداعه الخلاق وليس جسده من  الناحية التشريحية *


مازلت لا أفهمك كيف أصبحت هذه الصورة ، فمثلا أنت قبلت المسيح مخلصا وضمنت الحياة الأبدية هل لو نظر إليك أي شخص سيجدك مختلفا عن الآخرين؟ وهونفس السؤال عن المسيح والله ظاهر فيه هل شكله مختلفا عن الآخرين؟



> *فهو صورته وظهوره و استعلان الله فى شخصه وليس فى تشريح جسده *


كيف رأي الناس هذا الاستعلان ؟ ماهو الشئ غير المورفولوجي الذي استقبلته حاسة إبصارهم ؟​


----------



## apostle.paul (8 مايو 2012)

*اعطينى فقط دقايق وهكون معاك اخلص بس اللى ورايا 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 مايو 2012)

*اهلا بيك عزيزى هابرا
لكن قبلا , فرجاء محبة ان تقرا كل كلمة اكتبها لان بنسبة كبيرة انا بحاول اكتب الرد على كل ما يدور فى عقلك وانت بتعيد نفس الاسئلة ودا ارهاق لى وتتضيع للوقت

سبق وشرحت ان " حينما يظهر شخص ذاته " فهذا معناه انك تعرفه حق المعرفة وليس ان تراه رؤية عيان
فانت تتعامل مع استعلان الله الغير مدرك فى المسيا ابنه انه رؤية عينية لجوهر الله الكلى فى شخص الابن وهذا غير وارد لان الله فى جوهره لا يدرك بالابصار 
لكنه استعلان لشخص الله فى ظهوره فى الابن 
كيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


> تجبني عليه* أن معاصري المسيح كيف رأوا  ذات الله فيه* فأنت أخبرتنا أن الله استعلن نفسه أي أظهر نفسه في المسيح وهذا الظهور لابد أن يُشاهد بأم الأعين ممن عاصروا المسيح وقتها،


*فعلا هما راؤوا الله فى المسيح 
ليس لان جسده خارق للطبيعة فهذا سامحنى وجهه نظر ضحلة 
ولكن لان الكلمة الحال فى جسده هو من جنس الاب فقام بكل اعمال الالوهة مظهرها لنا ومستعلنا شخص الله من خلال الجسد

فاظهر لنا مجد الاب كابن وحيد لابيه
**وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَدًا وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا،  وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْدًا كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ، مَمْلُوءًا  نِعْمَةً وَحَقًّا.

فكان الابن صورة مجد الاب على الارض فكان ممجدا فى كل اعماله ومن يراه فكان يرى مجد الله وقمة مجد الابن حينما استعلن ذاته كقائم من الموت منتصرا على قوى الموت كشخص الله المذخر فيه ينبوع الحياة

عمل اعمال الاب 
**أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي.
**37 إِنْ كُنْتُ لَسْتُ أَعْمَلُ أَعْمَالَ أَبِي فَلاَ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي.*
*38 وَلكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ، فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا  بِالأَعْمَالِ، لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا  فِيهِ*

*فكانت كل اعمال الابن هى اعمال الالوهة فمن راءه رائ الله عاملا *

*واستعلن صفات الله
كمحب وهى صفة غريبة على اذهان اليهود " محبة الله للعالم حتى انه بذل الابن الوحيد " 
وكمخلص وكفادى وكديان عادل 
فكان الابن هو صورة الاب كمستعلن عن صفاته للبشر كحامل جنس الاب


مجد الاب واعمال الالوهة واستعلان صفات الله وما يجب ان يكون الاله الحق هو ما قام بيه الابن المتجسد كصورة الله الغير منظور لكى ما اذا راءاه احد فكانه رائ ابيه 


**1 اَلَّذِي كَانَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ، الَّذِي سَمِعْنَاهُ، الَّذِي رَأَيْنَاهُ بِعُيُونِنَا، الَّذِي شَاهَدْنَاهُ، وَلَمَسَتْهُ أَيْدِينَا، مِنْ جِهَةِ كَلِمَةِ الْحَيَاةِ.*
*2 فَإِنَّ الْحَيَاةَ أُظْهِرَتْ، وَقَدْ رَأَيْنَا وَنَشْهَدُ  وَنُخْبِرُكُمْ بِالْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَ الآبِ  وَأُظْهِرَتْ لَنَا.*
*3 الَّذِي رَأَيْنَاهُ وَسَمِعْنَاهُ  نُخْبِرُكُمْ بِهِ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ لَكُمْ أَيْضًا شَرِكَةٌ مَعَنَا.  وَأَمَّا شَرِكَتُنَا نَحْنُ فَهِيَ مَعَ الآبِ وَمَعَ ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ  الْمَسِيحِ.*



> وأنا  بدوري أسألك ماهذه الملامح التي فقدتها ؟ وهل كانت ملامح المسيح المنظورة  مختلفة عن باقي البشر تشريحيا أو مورفولوجيا بصورة أدق؟


*مانا فقدته صورة الله
وما يتميز بيه المسيح عنى " قبل المصالحة " انه كان يحمل صورة الله

والصورة الادبية للانسان لا ترى باعيننا فهذة هى صورة انسانك الداخلى التى تشع على تصرفاتك وعلى كل اعمالك 

*


> مازلت  لا أفهمك كيف أصبحت هذه الصورة ، فمثلا أنت قبلت المسيح مخلصا وضمنت  الحياة الأبدية هل لو نظر إليك أي شخص سيجدك مختلفا عن الآخرين؟


* 
لو نظر الى شخص مش هيلاقينى زايد عندى ايد
لكنى هيجدنى اتصرف كسيدى  - ان اتبعت خطواته كمثال لنا - 
وهذا هى غاية اختراق الله لعالمنا يحولنا من الفساد للصلاح

فانت لن ترى صلاحا فى كيس نايلون
والا لو عندك هاتلى شوية بربع ......................

انت بتقول ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## hapracadapra (8 مايو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> > لكن قبلا , فرجاء محبة ان تقرا كل كلمة اكتبها لان بنسبة كبيرة انا بحاول اكتب الرد على كل ما يدور فى عقلك وانت بتعيد نفس الاسئلة ودا ارهاق لى وتتضيع للوقت
> 
> 
> عزيزي صدّقني لا نيّة عندي لإرهاقكم
> ...





apostle.paul قال:


> > *كيف  أصبحت ذات الله منظورة في المسيح برغم أن ما شاهده معاصروه هو جسد تشريحي  لا يختلف عنهم ، ولا حظ أني أتكلم عن ما رأته أعينهم تشريحيا ولا أتكلم عن  أفعال المسيح *
> 
> 
> إذن حضرتك ستلاحظ أن سؤالي كان واضحا جدا وهو*ولا أتكلم عن  أفعال المسيح *​ *فجاءت إجابتك أن الظهور كان من خلال أعمال المسيح ولا يستطيع أحد ان يري أو يدرك جوهر الله *
> ...


----------



## apostle.paul (8 مايو 2012)

*اهلا بيك عزيزى هابرا واتمنى انك تفتح مدارك عقلك ولو قليلا فانا ليس لدى طول بال لاستحمل كل هذا " قلة العقل " ولا اريد ان اقول الغباء 
سابدا من حيث انتهيت انت



			هل توافقني علي هذه النتيجة التي خرجت بها من كلامك؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تابع معى وتعلم



			لأنك تكتب عبارات أحيانا غير مفهومة
وأحيانا أخري أجدها تصلح لمسيحي وليس لمسلم.
وأحيانا كثيرة لا علاقة لها بسؤالي.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اولا لو لاحظت ان كنت من اقوياء الملاحظة اننا فى قسم مسيحى فما اتكلم بيه هنا هو ما يتكلم بيه المسيحى
كونك واضع خلفية ومؤخرة اسلامية ولا تريد ان تتواصل معى لاهوتيا حسب فكرى كسيحى فهذا لا يعنينى فى شئ فعليك ان تفهم كلامى وتعيه وان لديك استفسار اساله لكن ارجوك لا تعيد اسئلتك مرة اخرى منعا للملل والاطالة



			رائعة جدا تلك العبارة وهذا ما أنا أؤمن به فعلا.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كل اللى بقوله رائع بس اللى يفهم 
فطبيعى ان الله فى جوهره لا يدرك ولا يرى ولا يمكن ان يدركه الانسان بعينه المجردة 



			فالله لا يُدرك بالإبصار
وعليه لم يري معاصرو المسيح في المسيح
من الناحية الشكلية أي جديد يفيد ظهور ذات الله فيه ،
وهذا يؤكد مقولة الأنبا شنودة ان المسيح أخفي لاهوته وواقع الأمر أن هذا الإخفاء لم يكن لشئ تدركه العين.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اعتقد تقصد
لم يرى معاصرو المسيح الله فى المسيح
وليس المسيح فى المسيح
والاجابة خطا
بل كل من رائ الابن فقد رائ الاب 
ليس رؤية جوهر الله الغير مدرك بل رؤية ذاك الذى خبر واعلن عنه فى شخصه
فالاستعلان ليس مشترطا ان ترى الذات وخصوصا وان ذات الله لا تتدرك 
استعلان ان تعرف الغير مدرك معرفة مدركة كانك تراه فى شخص يحمل كل شئ يخصه 


ثانيا من الناحية الشكلية واثبت ان مقولتك والتكلم عن الجسد لا يقولها طفل صغير
لان الصورة الالهية ليست فى انه جسد خارق للطبيعة وشرجت صورة الله قبل ذلك ولننننننننننننننننننننن اعيد شئ قولته سابقا
ثانيا البابا شنودة قال ان المسيح اخفى لاهوته عن الشيطان حتى لا يعرف انه هو ابن الله 
لكنه لم يقل انه لم يستعلن الله للبشر 
فالكتاب المقدس اللى فوقى وفوقك وفوق البابا شنودة نفسه اعلن بمنتهى الوضوح ان الابن الوحيد الكائن فى حضن ابيه صار انسانا وخبر لنا عن الله كابن وحيد لابيه
فالقضية محسومة كتابيا



			وإلي هنا نخرج بأن استعلان الله لذاته في المسيح ليس رؤية عينية مورفولوجية لذات الله ولكن استقبلها معاصرو المسيح من خلال أعماله التي تعكس أعمال الإله .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تصحيح بان استعلان الله لذاته كان من خلال ظهور من ذاك الذى فى صورة " مورفى " الله عنه وقد راءه كل الاجيال الله متجسدا فيه فى كل شئ



			مازالت نفس الفكرة قائمة هو الظهور الذاتي من خلال الأعمال
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

العكس ياعزيزى
لكونه حامل جوهر الاله فاستعلن الاله لنا بعمله
وليس لانه عمل اعمال الاله فهو استعلن الله فى شخصه
تفهم الفرق؟



			وهنا انت تعطينا الخلاصة تؤكد ان الظهور كان بالأعمال.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كونك لا تفهم كلامى كمسلم فهذة ليست مشكلتى فاعيد كلامى مرة اخرى وانت سالت كيف ان معاصرو المسيح راؤا الله فيه وقولتلك ان ما عمله من اعمال الالوهة مظهرا ومستعلنا فى شخصه مجد وشخص الله هكذا اعلن لناالله بكمال الاستعلان لنا
هذة هى الطريقة

لكن كيف تم ذلك
باتحاد تام وكامل ومطلق بين اقنوم الكلمة اقنوم ابن الله اقنوم الظهور الالهى بجسد حقيقى اصبح جسده الخاص


فالظهور كان ظهور حقيقى باتحاد حقيقى 
والاستعلان كان بقيامه باعمال الالوهة واستعلان شخص الله لنا كنتيجة طبيعية كحامل جوهر ابيه



اما عن رجوعك مرة اخرى لموضوع تحجيم الله فلننننننننننننننننننننننننن ارد عليه لانى رديت عليه بالفعل وانت لم تتفوه بحرف ردا على ردى
فان كان لديك ما ينقد ما قولته قوله وان لم يكن لديك
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا تعيد كلامك وكفا مملا *


----------



## apostle.paul (8 مايو 2012)

*لديك اسئلة عزيزى عن الروح القدس اللى هو المفروض الموضوع الاصلى وسبته ودخلت فى طبيعة تجسد الكلمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## hapracadapra (8 مايو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اهلا بيك عزيزى هابرا واتمنى انك تفتح مدارك عقلك ولو قليلا*
> 
> 
> > فانا ليس لدى طول بال لاستحمل كل هذا " قلة العقل " ولا اريد ان اقول الغباء
> ...





apostle.paul قال:


> *وهو المطلوب إثباته.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## apostle.paul (9 مايو 2012)

*



لا أدري لماذا تذيل مداخلاتك بهذه الألفاظ علي الرغم أني أخبرتك انها تدل علي ضعف حجتك وشح بضاعتك!!.

أنقر للتوسيع...

شح بضاعتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
احنا قاعدين فى سوق الجمعة يا حضرة
وصفى ليك بقلة العقل حقيقة انا شايفها فيك فانت مازلت فى سنة اولى بالنسبة لمناقشة اللاهوتيات ولم اجد فى حوارى معك نقد محترم اقدر ارد عليه فمازال فى طور اعتراضات طفولية 

بضاعة ايه وبتاع ايه ولا عارف تجمع كلمتين على بعض ولا عارف تقول حاجة عدلة
وتعيد وتزيد ورغى وكلام فارغ وسايبك تلعب واقول اهو نسيب الشعب يدلع




وهو المطلوب إثباته.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ولا كانى قريت حاجة , بيزيح يا ولدى , اكتر من كدا وبيزيح
لانى عارف ماذا اقول , وانت  لا حول لك ولا قوة

وتيقنت بمناقشة الفكر المسيحى بعمق كم انت تتبع فكر تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافه  ولا قيمة له امام فكر المسيح ولا تقدر على مناقشته  بفكر " سبحانه لم يكن له موزة ولا ولد " 

عرفت الان قيمة مقولة المسيح " فتشوا الكتب " 
فتشنا ووجدنا ان فكر المسيح لا يضاهيه فى قوته اى معاند لانه هو الحق اللى بيكسر قوة المعاندين

شكرا على مناقشتك ولو عندك سؤال اخر ابقة افتح بيه موضوع وياريت تقرا اكتر واكتر واكتر لعلك تجد الطريق قبل متهلك فى طريق الضلالة اللى انت سائر فيه   
*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 مايو 2012)

*يكفى.........
*


----------

